# Winter Weather + Bordom= Stupidity!



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, here I was thinking someone else would be idiotic enough to try this ! Super detailing the 1/128 Flying Sub interior.
Sorry for the crappy pic (I need a new camera). I will try to shoot some in better light.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Ductapeforever said:


> Well, here I was thinking someone else would be idiotic enough to try this ! Super detailing the 1/128 Flying Sub interior.
> Sorry for the crappy pic (I need a new camera). I will try to shoot some in better light.


I am using the PE from Paragrafix. I am an idiot also lazy, too!

Mark Dean


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I admire your steady hands and talent. Looks good so far.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

mrdean said:


> I am using the PE from Paragrafix. I am an idiot also lazy, too!
> 
> Mark Dean


I live on Social Security, so no aftermarket for me. Although the VA 
councelor will be just that much closer to declaring me certifiable!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I would have never imagined this going as well as it is. In a matter of about two hours I have completed this much of the interior. Thank God for Henry's fold up interior which I'm using for a template pattern.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

That looks really nice!


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Ductapeforever said:


> I live on Social Security, so no aftermarket for me. Although the VA
> councelor will be just that much closer to declaring me certifiable!


Isn't that a disability? You can get paid for that!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

mrdean said:


> Isn't that a disability? You can get paid for that!


Yeah they're trying to up my rating, I have medical issues from the 1991 Gulf War, respiritory, cardiac, diabetes, and of course PTSD. It's in the pipeline, approvals are so hard to get pushed through.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Herb that is outstanding ae per the norm from you. :thumbsup: I cheated and used Paulbo pe set on mine... I'm working on a ho scale salon interior for my Nautilus project but it's not as clean & neat as what yours 
Look forward to seeing more.

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Nothing idiotic about trying that from where I stand. Looks good so far from what I can see.

And as a pre-Veteran's Day salute, thank you for your service.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Alec, G day Mate. I've been following your Nautilus build and it looks fantastic. I plan on buying one of those resin kits. Thanks Dave for the salute, right back at ya.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

excellent


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm surpised no one has tried this with that flying sub before now.



Ductapeforever said:


> Yeah they're trying to up my rating, I have medical issues from the 1991 Gulf War, respiritory, cardiac, diabetes, and of course PTSD. It's in the pipeline, approvals are so hard to get pushed through.


I applied for SSI last January and got approved in just 3 months!!
Last year I got diagnosed with a heart condition called angina and I also have a bad back, both are why I'm getting SSI.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Your interior is looking great. Wish I had that kind of talent.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

That's some mighty fine work there Duct!......
wish I'd done that on my little one, but the cardboard interior looks prety cool too
Whens the working hatch coming


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Dave P said:


> And as a pre-Veteran's Day salute, thank you for your service.


And being a neighbor to the north, I second that salute. Thanks.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

This has more than tested my patience and my eyesight, but the results are worth it. A little paint and using a scan of the cardboard floor to make a custom decal the interior will be done. Then it's on to the mini Spindrift for the same treatment.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Herb, very nice work.......:thumbsup: Can't wait to see it when it's all painted.
Feel free to send me a PM if I can help supply you with some small LEDs, "on the house".....:wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Man that is some fine detail work there Herb. 
Do you plan to light it? 
At the risk of being a copycat, really superb job on this!


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

You should kit that interior and sell it. Looks great!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's pretty darned sweet! Nice job.


----------

